# Why I love a garage sale



## ChefMilo (May 5, 2015)

After years of griping about shoveling.......This was the year I was going to get myself a blower. Everyone that knew me was aware that I was done. So when I was driving down my block past a garage sale and a snow blower on the lawn caught my eye, my wife just sighed and said "go see what they want for it"

After pretty much skipping down the block, I find out it belongs to the homeowners Father In Law and he tells me it didn't start the last time he tried it out and I could have it for $20. So I took it.

Seems I have a 2002 932103 ST624 to get running for next winter.

And that is why I love garage sales.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice score! 
(and welcome to the forum!)

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :welcome: and nice score :wink:

Now we need to see some photos.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dang, you need to get that guy's father-in-laws address and send him a thank you note!

BTW, welcome to SBF.:icon-wwp::emoticon-object-028


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

So you just gave the guy a tip. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello chefmilo, welcome to *SBF *and congrats


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet deal and welcome to the forum. I believe a garage sale is always worth a second look, nice grab!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and nice score.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Once upon a time..*

My sister was having a garage sale at her condo. She was in her 40's at the time, and not too bad looking. Some poor dweeby looking guy was looking around, and finally asked "Got anything else?". I said he could have her (my sister) for $20. He got all excited and asked "Why so cheap?". I told him "Well, we discount for mileage". My sister has no sense of humor.

Great score, and welcome aboard!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

time2time said:


> My sister was having a garage sale at her condo. She was in her 40's at the time, and not too bad looking. Some poor dweeby looking guy was looking around, and finally asked "Got anything else?". I said he could have her (my sister) for $20. He got all excited and asked "Why so cheap?". I told him "Well, we discount for mileage". My sister has no sense of humor.
> 
> Great score, and welcome aboard!


That's funny.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome! 

Great find! $20?? That's awesome. Good luck getting it sorted out, hopefully it's just a simple carb problem. Ask here if you have questions.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Did you try to offer $10 for it?
That is what garage sales are all about, the art of haggling.

But I guess haggling the $20 bucks, he might have thrown you off the property, huh?

:icon-wwp:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If they are down near $25 or less and the engine spins I usually can't fork over the cash and load it fast enough. I'm happy with the deal as a couple parts sold would pay me back even if I can't get it running.
I'm easy.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

time2time said:


> My sister was having a garage sale at her condo. She was in her 40's at the time, and not too bad looking. Some poor dweeby looking guy was looking around, and finally asked "Got anything else?". I said he could have her (my sister) for $20. He got all excited and asked "Why so cheap?". I told him "Well, we discount for mileage". My sister has no sense of humor.
> 
> Great score, and welcome aboard!


It's a wonder your sis didn't try to bounce a rock off your head. :signlol:


----------

